# A Flemish Giant needing a home =success



## gentle giants (Jun 1, 2006)

A lady near St. Lois contacted me last weeksaying she has a Flemish that she has to find a home for. She rescuedhim from a bad situation, but since she has never been around rabbitsbefore, she got him home and found out she is allergic! 
Anyway, Itold her I would at least foster him, so she is driving here from St.Lois tomorow. I wish I could have him in the house, but Hubby saysthere are too many in here already! At any rate, I do have one opencage left in the barn, so that's where he will be. 
I would love to find him an inside home where he could be a much lovedpet. I know there are a lot of Flemish lovers on this board, mabyesomeone has room in their houses/hearts? 
Here is a link to some pics of him. (His name is Cubby.)
P.S., Is he sandy or fawn?
http://homepage.mac.com/braubrau_mo/Cubby/PhotoAlbum97.html


----------



## naturestee (Jun 1, 2006)

I so wish I could take him! I couldn't take another bunny right now though.


----------



## binkies (Jun 1, 2006)

Dagnabit! I was wanting a flemish giant. I have already paid for my adopted bun and arranged transport. Pooey!

Oh well, I know that this beauty will find a home quickly. He looks so comfortable in all of those pics.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, you could always have two rabbits and try bonding them! Size doesn't really matter.


----------



## binkies (Jun 1, 2006)

Is he neutered? Litterbox trained? I am so tempted! I have wanted a flemish since I found this site.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 1, 2006)

wish he was closer to me. hes adorable


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll trade you one of my dogs for him! 

He's beautiful. At first glance I thought hewas aFawn, but in some of the pics he looks like a Sandy. 

Wow, St. Louis is not far from me, but I suppose he's already on his way.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 2, 2006)

Update! Cubby arrived on schedule this morning,and guess what! He's a she! LOL Anyway, she is full grown, looks to behealthy, but is very small for a Flemish. I haven't had the chance toweigh her yet, but at a guess, in the neighborhood of 9-10 pounds.She's no show bunny, that's for sure, but is a sweetheart. The lady Igot her from, and the lady THAT lady got her from, neither one had anybunny experience. I felt bad for the lady that dropped her off, I thinkshe really would have liked to have kept her. But since she had neverbeen around rabbits before, she discovered that she is allergic tothem. 
Anyway, Cubby isn't littertrained yet, but is used to beingin the house, aparently has been pretty close to her whole life. Idon't believe she's spayed. But at least does don't spray! LOL


----------



## katt (Jun 2, 2006)

i would say if there was a way to get her totraverse city, MI i would take her. i use to bred flemish giants, but icannot travel at this time with work and all. she is a fawn flemishgaint.

very cute. . .i miss my giants. . .

katie


----------



## BACI (Jun 4, 2006)

:bunnydance:Hello,
I would be happy to give Cubby a home. I have one hitch, I knoweveryone says that huh. But really... I have a cage separate fromDelilah, my mini-lop , my husband saw the pics and immediately said ohtake her and if you knew him you'd be in shock. The hitch is that Icannot take her until after June 15th. I am presently attending achronic pain program for a back injury and will be back to living athome permanently after June 15. My husband takes care of my bun now butI would need to be home 24hr if I were to add another to thehome as that is only fair to the bun. Let me know if this is an option.I also wanted to know how old she is... just curious if you have anyidea. I can come to see her before then if you like so you could meetme and feel better about the situation. 
baci


----------



## naturestee (Jun 4, 2006)

Baci that would be wonderful! I hope you get her!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## BACI (Jun 4, 2006)

:colors:Me too, we are excited, hope it is apossibility. I am trying not to get my hopes up though. I have offereda home 3 other times and the people decided to keep the buns theyrescued. I was happy for the bunny to get a new home but sad for us.That is the risk you take though. I can understand though ... theseguys are so darn cute.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Baci, I sent you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 7, 2006)

Baci, I was really excited for you when I read this.

I'm dying to know the latest news here!


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 7, 2006)

I talked to Baci on the phone a couple of daysago, and we agreed to let Cubby go to her and her husband. She will becoming to get her on the 17th, unless something comes up. Baci will bedriving about 4 1/2 hours to get Cubby, everyone wish her a safe trip!

:elephant::bunnydance:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (Jun 7, 2006)

oh yay:bunnydance:!!! i was hoping baci would beable to get her!!! baci, you better post lots of pictures of thatgorgeous bunny!!!


----------



## BACI (Jun 8, 2006)

I definitely will. I just got all the parts formy camera unpacked so I finally have some on the computer; I will checkout past posts to add my pics. If not I will bug you guys.. I figured Iwould wait until we brought Cubby home to start a blog. We are soexcited... It is so funny Robert, my husband is really getting into thebunny parenting thing. We have a cage already but he is going to builda larger one, more or less just a pen to section off part of our livingroom for her. I really want to leave her loose in the house and onlycage her at night like Delilah, but we will see what she is comfortablewith. Luckily we have enough room to keep them separate but still haveenough running room. Thanks for all the well wishes and thank youGentle Giant for the opportunity to get to know this breed everyonespeaks so highly of. She looks so sweet and I have been reading upsince we talked.


----------



## gentle giants (Jun 8, 2006)

You will get a lot of love out of this girl,Baci. She is living in the barn right now, and I can tell she is sadthat she isn't getting as much attention as she's used to. She standsup and pushes on the top of the cage until I open the door and give hernose kisses. She will be a little nervous with you at first, of course,but just be patient with her and she will love you to death in no time!


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 8, 2006)

Awwwwwww... Cubby (great name BTW).........







I am IN LOVE.

Congrats BACI!!!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 8, 2006)

:great:

That's so great! I just love happy endings!


----------



## BACI (Jun 8, 2006)

Patience is not a problem, I am sure she is veryconfused and probably will be when she is here for awhile but we willjust take is slow. Delilah is very shy as well and we had to work veryhard to get her to trust us. I am just glad we are able to give her ahome inside like she is used to. I feel bad when people post on hereand we can't find homes for them. Like Laura said happyendings are great

ps. Just wanted to make sure you knew it was father's day thatweekend.Incase you had plans. I was planning ondriving Saturday, but none the less wanted to let you know because Idid not realize when we talked.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 9, 2006)

:sunshine:This is just so great!!! I am so happy for all concerned (especially Cubby).

Jan


----------



## Eve (Jun 9, 2006)

I am so happy youare taking her Baci, congratulations and I think it's so wonderful you are giving her a home. 

And that is so nice of you to foster her and look for a forever home for her Gentle Giants.


----------

